# Orchestrating jails with nomad and pot



## xavi (Jan 31, 2020)

Following on from the recent forum threads on FreeBSD and Docker, it seems that someone is working on a FreeBSD-based alternative to Docker-Kubernetes. The source repository is listed in the speaker's bio.


----------



## JAW (Jan 31, 2020)

It may be of interest (or not) that I added a port for sysutils/apache-mesos last year. It currently doesn't build with Java bindings enabled, which is an issue as most the frameworks are Java-based (e.g. Marathon) but i'm working on enabling that in the port soon. The only isolators available on FreeBSD are posix rather than cgroups, but I was hoping it may be possible to use jails on FreeBSD instead. It is still very much work in progress as there are quite a few things that need sorting out, e.g.; Java bindings, Python bindings, service scripts to allow easy start/stop of `mesos-master` and `mesos-agent`, isolators based on jails (if possible/feasible), etc.


----------



## Hakaba (Feb 1, 2020)

I found Assiciated pdf.


----------

